
Ask HN: Are there any research journals that are free for computer science? - gravypod
A lot of the development that has changed the course of our field has been done open source, or has open source counterparts.<p>I am interested in exploring the academic world of computer science but I don&#x27;t know of any journals that exist in the spirit of FOSS.<p>Are there any that exist?
======
eivarv
While not open journals per se, many (new) papers will typically be available
at academic homepages (preprints), via "All [X] versions"-links in a google
scholar [0] search, or on arXiv [1], depending on the subfield.

For instance, the machine learning group (Yoshua Bengio, Ian Goodfellow, et
al.) at the University of Montreal (the people behind open source software
like Theano [2], Pylearn 2 [3], etc.) regularly makes papers available on
arXiv, and is currently working on a book about Deep Learning, drafts of which
are freely available [4].

[0]: [http://scholar.google.com](http://scholar.google.com) [1]:
[http://arxiv.org](http://arxiv.org) [2]:
[https://github.com/Theano/Theano](https://github.com/Theano/Theano) [3]:
[https://github.com/lisa-lab/pylearn2](https://github.com/lisa-lab/pylearn2)
[4: [http://www.deeplearningbook.org](http://www.deeplearningbook.org)

------
fundamental
I'm not familiar with the names of the particular CS journals as that's not my
research area, but it's relatively easy to find the type of journals you're
looking for. Just search for "open access computer science" and you'll find
plenty of journals with free access to articles.

